# Things non-hobbyist say that annoy you!



## MiamiAG

I saw this topic in a mag and think its funny.

So what things have people told you about your aquarium that annoy you? I'll start...

"Are those plants real?"

"You paid HOW much for that plant?!"

"Is it SUPPOSED to look like that?"

"You need to put some fish in there"

"Wow, nice tank. So, can you eat any of those shrimp?"


----------



## bms

Some I hear very often from my wife:

"What are you looking at? They are not going anywhere."


----------



## jerseyjay

"you can't put ammonia in your tank" - while cycling 

"you have tooooooooo many plants"


----------



## keef

1)" Your tank is boring because it's nothing but green. "

2)" Your fish are boring and ugly" Despite the fact thay they are rare tetras, lampeyes and cyprinids. 

3)"Why do you have small fish in there. I would put in bigger fish that can eat those fish" Despite the fact that the largest tank is only 30 gallons. 

4)"You should put a blacklight on there to make your Neons glow" Despite the fact that I have Cardinals. 

5) "Why dont you have any sunken ships, castles or treasure chests in there?"


The list is endless. 


Keith


----------



## Hanzo

My favoritt is when you haven't done anything to your tank for weeks, and everything look like crap. Then suddenly all my friends go; WOW YOUR TANK LOOKS GREAT... Sigh :shock:


----------



## taslixado

someone loking to neon tetra: are they baby's?

i invite someone to see my tank and when we are geting out of my house she said's: don´t you shut down the light?????

best regards!


----------



## ShaneSmith

All my friends are 17 because i am, but they always laugh when i add Laxatives like phosphasoda "Oh man your fish are going to crap to death!"

Or

"How come you order plants from the internet and asia why cant you just find them in your lake"

Or

"Wanna blow that thing up one day? I got a bunch of fireworks from tennesee"


----------



## Moss

I was mixing some sugar with water for my CO2 DIY and my wife asked me "What's that for, honey?". I replied "It's for the aquarium."
She asked me if my fish were feeling sick.
She said she was joking.
It's been a week. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Raul-7

Or like: 
"You have too many species of plant"

"Nice moss you got growing there"...even though it's algae


----------



## MiamiAG

*Things you tell you spouse to explain new purchases!*

Come on, we've all done it- try to sneak a few new plants or a piece of equipment by our spouses. Fess up, how did you do it?

If appropriate, switch spouse for parent.

I'll come clean first!

1. I friend of mine from the Internet sent me those plants for FREE! (Truth: Large order from Aquarium Gardens). 

2. All the plants are going to die if I don't get the new lighting! I can't just let them die!

3. This is the last tank, I promise! O


----------



## Moss

Lol Art! I'm just glad my wife lost her Visa last month and I control the only one available in the house now. Muahahhahahahh!


----------



## ShaneSmith

I sneak jobes sticks into the tank all the time. My dad thinks i am dosing too mcuh fertilizer all the time when i get greenwater. But its always because he takes away my stuff when he thinks i over do it and a week later greenwater. It happens at least twice a year. 

I just set up a 20gal for my mom "Listen mom if i have to do this yeast stuff every week it could kill my fish!! i have to have the 200 co2 system"


----------



## nonamethefish

"Oh I like to keep fish, but its ONLY a hobby for me"

"Why don't you get some colorful fish? Those are boring."

"Where are your new fish?"




"how many fish do you have"
"I'm not sure"

"You mean you can't count them or something?" :roll:


----------



## budak

Actually, with people wih zero aquaria experience, you can't blame them. The folks who really irk are those who know little but think they know much: like those who go agasp when you mention or show them planted tanks containing discus or arowanas (thus bursting their bare tank purism). Even the mere suggestion that you put some hornwort or java fern in such tanks to help improve the water quality seems abhorent. 

Next on the list are those who think aloud that they can 'easily get a tank just like this one' simply because they have the dough.


----------



## Pigheaddd

few of my friends really want something, but they cannot afford it or whatever reason. when they see i have it, they say something that really let me feel "SOUR" !!! it happens all the time in our life. dont you agree? :roll:


----------



## nonamethefish

budak said:


> Actually, with people wih zero aquaria experience, you can't blame them. The folks who really irk are those who know little but think they know much: like those who go agasp when you mention or show them planted tanks containing discus or arowanas (thus bursting their bare tank purism). Even the mere suggestion that you put some hornwort or java fern in such tanks to help improve the water quality seems abhorent.
> 
> Next on the list are those who think aloud that they can 'easily get a tank just like this one' simply because they have the dough.


LOl, yeah...like"How much did the aquarium cost?"

*They are busy counting juvenile swordtails....I bet they now think they can stick 22 or so fish permanently into this tank...*

How often do you have to clean this tank(Oh man, not that myth again!)


----------



## HeyPK

Overheard in various pet stores: 

"Gimmie some seaweed."


----------



## nonamethefish

LMAO! I havent heard that yet! Better keep keep my eyes peeled for seaweed!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

LOL I had fun reading this. Since you guys covered all the things that annoyme, I'd like to add that I hate when they plant with my mag float.... yesterday, after bible study i found out that a few kids were playing with my mag float and the magnet was so strong that it pulled some plants in between the two and crushed them!!!


----------



## United21Soccer

The thing that always gets me is when they see a fish at the bottom not doing anything, so they start tapping furiously on the glass.


----------



## litesky

United21Soccer said:


> The thing that always gets me is when they see a fish at the bottom not doing anything, so they start tapping furiously on the glass.


hmm...

wait a minute....

I do that.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

you're not supposed to tap on glass, i believe it's pretty stressful to them... imagine a giant coming over to your house and tapping your house to see if you are okay. hehe


----------



## C_perugiae

I had someone ask me if I kept saltwater fish. I told her no, that I liked my planted tanks enough that I didn't feel itchy to start a reef system yet. She rolled her eyes and said, "Oh, so you don't know enough about fish to keep the colorful ones?"

AARGH!
Strike one: Saltwater is NOT more difficult.
Strike two: What the heck is up with the word "colorful" and fish all the time? It's such a tired subject.

Of course, it's always fun trying to answer the usual "So what kind of fish do you have?" I just tell them I have five tanks with a few different kinds in each. That usually satisfies them.


----------



## Falstaf

Ok i'm still new at this, but pretty happy on what i have accomplished so far.

Therefore not many people have seen my tanks (yes i started with one now i have 3) anyway one that really got to me was:

"This doesn't look like a fish tank anymore, is more like an a aquatic pot"

and

"Is all that work and light worth it?"


----------



## aquoi

"I don't have to change water anymore if I add this" (some kind of stupid gimmick additive)


----------



## nonamethefish

LOl at the colorful part. I know that one all to well.

*Looking in at the heterandria formosa*

"Bahh...what kind of dull fish are those?"

Funny how all the fish flakes say "Intensifies fish's colors"

So, apparently these organisms are little decorations who's only merit is when they have flashy colors.


----------



## Aaron

These replies are great! A few years back, a man went crazy and shot and killed a bunch of people at his work place. It so happens he was a goldfish fanatic, possibly over a hundred tanks at his house. The news got a hold of this info and used it as the lead into the story. Now, when people see my setup, they joke that one day I might snap like the goldfish dude...


Also, whenever I go to refill my CO2 bottles at Gas/ welding supply store, the guys working there always ask what I use CO2 for. I tell them it's for my plants and they giggle and say "what, hydroponic pot in your closet?"


----------



## Cheyd

LOL Aaron...
I know the feeling regarding the CO2. I work at an alcohol and drug rehab as the local computer guy. We have a grant right now that has me working with a number of near-by county sherrifs and local PD's. Most of these guys know that I'm setting up my tanks, and when I've talked about the lighting and stuff, they've all asked if I was growing pot hydroponically and what my home address was. It was all in good humor, but it is pretty funny. Even I have to admit, half of the sites I'm visiting to get information on bulb spectral intensity are "cannibis" related.

"You can't grow plants with mbuna. They'll eat them all to death. You're wasting your money." (Mind you, when this was said, i had Val that was several FEET long in the tank.)


----------



## wicked_good_guppies

Girlfriend: "Baby, the plants look great but where are your fishies supposed to swim?"


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

Girlfriend: "Another tank!?!?!""


----------



## aquaverde

I know this is sort of OT, but as long as we're talking what people say when they see your tank...

Actually, I've had nothing but positive comments. I have a low light 20xh that folks seem fascinated with. No one I know in the immediate area even is aware that there is such a thing as a "planted" tank. Mine isn't very impressive either, it's just that when you've never seen one, they can demand your interest.

The closest thing to an annoying reaction is the total incredulity when told the plants are real. But the amazement is such genuine admiration, who could get annoyed?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

James, I like your positive spin on this thread. You are a half-full kind of guy and I love you, man.


----------



## Error

I could go on forever about this stuff (used to work at an LFS), but here are a few of my favorites.

Friend, pointing at a healthy red wendtii: "That one's dead. You should take it out."

Girlfriend: "You want _plants_ for Valentine's Day?"

Malawi cichlid breeder: "What's with all the little gray fish?"

Different Malawi cichlid breeder: "Why do you keep your feeders in such nice tanks?"

Old-timer at a club meeting: "You can't put dirt in your aquarium! You'll kill all your fish!"

Marine aquarist: "You breed _freshwater_ fish? Why? They aren't worth anything."

And, my personal favorite:
Person A: "What kind of fish are those?"
Me: "Well, they don't really have a common name."
Person A: "What are they anyway?"
Me: "The orangey ones are Brachyrhaphis roswithae, and the big ones are Thorichthys aff. helleri 'Rio Coatzacoalcos' a.k.a. 'Mixteco Blue'."
Person A: "Oh."


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

Friends say, "When do they grow big enough to eat?"

Did you know that in Indonesia, they eat clown loaches?


----------



## Corigan

I keep getting this one from a person I live with: " I think you have plenty of weeds in there, time to stop buying plants."

Weeds? Sheesh.

Matt


----------



## lemonblazer

From ex-girlfriend (who I gave diamond necklace too) : "why do you spend do so much money on fish"


I don't know why but thats funny to me now....


----------



## Rolo

Carrying my DIY CO2 setup in home depot and asking a if they sold salt peter (potassium nitrate).

Response: Bomb!? Are you a terrorist?

From planted tank enthusiast to terrorist...pft! :? 

(NO3 is also used as an explosive, and I can see how my DIY CO2 setup can look like a bomb :roll: ).


----------



## tanVincent

Hey, i remember this piece of conversation very well.

me: "honey, I think getting a 6 feet tank is a great idea, It will liven up the hall."

wife: "yeah, very nice idea. By the way, when you get that tank, you can grab your pillow and go SLEEP IN THAT TANK!!"

I never did get around buying that tank.

My aquarium interest started after our marriage, it all started when she gave me a betta bowl with a single betta as an anniversary present. NOw she goes "The greatest regret of my life is buying you that stupid fish".


Cheers
Vincent


----------



## C_perugiae

I had a guy trying to explain what kinds of fish he had in his tank. He named off all these small community fish, and then finished up with, "oh, yeah, and a little oscar". I looked at him like he was from Mars and he was like, "Yeah, one of those shiny blue oscars with the red stripes". So I asked him if he meant he had a dwarf gourami. He answered me by saying, "Oh, yeah... it's a _gourmet_, that's right. Well, it looks like an oscar, so that's what I call him."

Well, I thought he looked like he was from another planet, so maybe I should've called him a Martian.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

C_perugiae said:


> I had a guy trying to explain what kinds of fish he had in his tank. He named off all these small community fish, and then finished up with, "oh, yeah, and a little oscar". I looked at him like he was from Mars and he was like, "Yeah, one of those shiny blue oscars with the red stripes". So I asked him if he meant he had a dwarf gourami. He answered me by saying, "Oh, yeah... it's a _gourmet_, that's right. Well, it looks like an oscar, so that's what I call him."
> 
> Well, I thought he looked like he was from another planet, so maybe I should've called him a Martian.


oh man, you made me laugh out loud...what a great story!!! thanks for sharing!!! :lol:


----------



## georgiadawgger

bms said:


> Some I hear very often from my wife:
> 
> "What are you looking at? They are not going anywhere."


As a plant ecologist (my PhD I'm currently working on) I get that all the time from the bird, herp and mammal people in my deparment!!


----------



## georgiadawgger

My GF: 
"Why don't you just stick your head in there while you're at it!!"

When we saw a huge 150 g tank with a beautiful stand and hood..."Hey honey, why don't you get that, I can bury you in it when we get old and gray".

"All you had to do was tell me you ordered a new filter...light...plants...fish..."

"All your fish do is shimmy and poke" referring to my rainbows and cories

In a sarcastic tone..."if you touched my boobs as much as you touched your tank, you would be in complete heaven!!"


----------



## Bluewater

I hate it when my sis say : is your monthly salary enough to cover the expense of keep that tank of fish..


----------



## BudiPT

Lovely thread, much what I'm looking for to share :lol: :lol:

One day my in-law came and saw me doing the regular maintenance on the tank. He said: "Why don't you just pay someone to do that. I can give you his number. He has done wonderful job to our office aquarium" :twisted:



hubbahubbahehe said:


> Friends say, "When do they grow big enough to eat?"
> 
> Did you know that in Indonesia, they eat clown loaches?


 LOL! hubbahubbahehe tell your friend, Indonesian don't eat clown loaches, but we do eat fried catfish (Clarias batrachus), with rice & chilli sauce, yum.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slurpor

*Re: Things you tell you spouse to explain new purchases!*



Art_Giacosa said:


> Come on, we've all done it- try to sneak a few new plants or a piece of equipment by our spouses. Fess up, how did you do it?
> 
> That plant isn't new- it's just a cutting from the other tank!


----------



## Taratron

Said of my 29 gallon tank, which consists of catfish, loaches, and 2 female bettas I bought on a whim: 

"So why don't you get some fish that actually do something?"

"That's a lot of plants in there....do the fish really like that much plant in their tank?"

"Why do you have bettas in with catfish? Bettas kill all other fish, you know."

"Oooo, look, she has a white suckercat that eats fish poop!" ---said of my albino BN pleco

"You change the water how much? I only do mine once a month, and the fish are fine!"

"Why don't you get a catfish that doesn't act dead all the time? Ocean Floor has some baby red tail cats!" ---said of my banjo catfish


----------



## SCMurphy

*Re: Things you tell you spouse to explain new purchases!*



Art_Giacosa said:


> Come on, we've all done it- try to sneak a few new plants or a piece of equipment by our spouses. Fess up, how did you do it?


It would have to be one gaudy plant to stick out enough that my wife would notice and ask if it was new. However, her favorite thing is to have someone who has a betta vase come over and look in the family room. How often does a family room have a 10, a 14, three 30's, a 56, and a 75, all fully planted? That gets a lot of interesting :shock: looks.

People still ask if they are saltwater tanks.


----------



## claus

Today I was showing the most amazing AMANO's pictures to my buddies in the office, one of them tell me " what is the amazing thing with those tanks, in the nature it happens all the time" :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## TurbineSurgeon

When someone finds out I have a 75 gallon tank and they just can't figure out why I don't have oscars...

If they are at work, I show them a picture of my tank that is in the top of my toolbox. "Wow, are those plants real?" And then they ask how I did it and their eyes glaze over within 5 seconds.

I also get a kick out of the reactions I get from the welding supply store, Home Depot, industrial supply places (a good source for NO tubes), etc. when I tell them what I want it for...


----------



## HeyPK

"What are you keeping in those tanks? Snails?"


----------



## plantbrain

The truth?

I do not get any annoying comments from non hobbyist, it's the *hobbyist* I get annoying comments from

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## nonamethefish

Plantbrain: Seperate topic? Bring em out!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

Heard this one yesterday.... "If you got a diatom filter you wouldnt have to change the water!"


----------



## SpaZtik

> few of my friends really want something, but they cannot afford it or whatever reason. when they see i have it, they say something that really let me feel "SOUR"


I have a friend who got me into fish. Now that my tanks look nice, and i keep them clean, and he has crap floating all over his tank cause hes tooo lazy to clean the filter or do a water change, he now calls me and my other friend "fish nerds" every chance he gets.
Poor ignorant fool.
oh yeah, here are some others:
'only 8 fish in a 55g tank, they're not that big'(the fish being mbuna)

'Why don't you just lie about your tank size at the store so they'll say you can get more fish'

and now for my all time favorite, said by my 15 year old sister:
'You're feeding your fish, your such a loser!!!'


----------



## plantdude

got a new one last night....

"can you make my tank look exactly like that tomarrow"

when my tank has been running for 1 year with expensive lighting, CO2, fertilizing weekly and water changes every week. when told of all the maintainence work...

"can not make it easier???" :?


----------



## wild-tiger

The totally most annoying thing is my mother in law asking "Do you still have those ugly sharks I bought you?" when they are sitting in a tank not 2 feet from where she is standing.


The door bell rings and it's the mailman with a box of something or other..."Honey, look what so-and-so sent" or "Don't worry I traded for them". *LMAO*


----------



## MantisX

"Those fish are gonna die in all that stuff" All that stuff being plants.


----------



## timebomb

I've heard my fair share of annoying comments from non-hobbyists but I was quite disturbed by an incident that happened recently.

My daughter's classmate was in my house and her parents (a couple in their mid-thirties) came by to pick her up. I invited them in for coffee. They were sitting on the sofa next to my 4 feet tank and we chatted for about half an hour. They were in the business of selling jewellery. They were obviously non-hobbyists but the thing that disturbed me after they left was that not once during the half-hour when they were sitting next to the tank did they commented on it. Not once. Not a single word. It was as though the tank was never there. 

I suppose the most annoying comment of all is when there's no comment. 

Loh K L


----------



## discus

*comments*

"Do your fish have enough room to swim in there"
"wont they try to jump out if they run out of room?"
"we would see the fish better if you got rid of the plants"

Man if they only knew the effort it takes to raise plants vs fish


----------



## travis

"When does the catfish come out?" as they're staring at a tankful of rare African cichlids that are fighting turf wars in front of their eyes.

"That's saltwater isn't it?" Response: "Oh yes, these are all saltwater plants."

"Those plants are leaking."


----------



## dwhite645

Perhaps this one's already been mentioned, but here's my favorite that I've heard:

"With lights that bright, how can the fish see?" or:
"will you make them little sunglasses?" and yet another:
"Do the fish have room to swim?"

My girlfriend doesn't understand it either. I try to explain things and she thinks I'm going insane when I've told her I just got a rare plant or something along those lines. By the way, as far as she knows, a friend gave them to me for free, as someone already mentioned


----------



## Jdinh04

"Your tank doesn't look right, becuase the plants are put in an awkward way"


----------



## Capt.

Too much green has been the one that annoyed me the most so far. I'm sure there's been others but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## SAWALLACE

My girlfriend is always asking me:

Why dont you have any Scuba divers, castles, sunken ships, or treasure chests in there?

and

Why don't you get any cute painted-glass fish?

Grrrrr..........


----------



## daduke11

how bout the wife saying " Your fish are boring, I'm picking the next ones out...." Then I say "Sure honey, no problem".....


----------



## david lim

They ask:
"where are all of the big fish?" 

Which I curtly respond:
"Not eating my aquascape."


----------



## shadow

An interesting thread, the best part of any tank is when people comment on how great it looks, even if to your eyes it looks crap, thats a good reality check, the worst thing is the bloke who saw the same thing(plant/equipment) just the other day for half the price, and goes on about how you were ripped off forever. As for hiding those expensive and necessary purchases from the partner i've given up, as she can notice a new plant or fish as soon as it in, even though she claims she never looks at them. Just admit it and take your beating like a man haha.


----------



## sarahbobarah

I think it's a good sign if your significant other can see a new plant in your tank!

This one's not so annoying, but my boss said "I wish I was as passionate about something as you are about plants and fish" after I told him about the upcoming AGA convention and how I wanted to take that weekend off work. 

But then he made fun of me after I excitedly said I wanted to wash "Albert" Amano's rocks.


----------



## Raul-7

Here's another one-

Whenever my girlfriend is over and she finds me checking on the fish, she says: "If only I were a fish [so you could pay more attenton to me]!"

Other annoying comments-

Mom: "How much money did you spend on that?"

Friends-
"Are you going to eat those shrimp once they grow bigger?"
"Why do you keep fish, fish are boring."


----------



## detlef

The other day in a shop:


"For good passage" reads my better half on an epsom salt bottle.

She: "You know why there's so much poop in your aquarium?"




Gulp


----------



## Pseud

I'm standing in front of the tank, sleeve rolled up, arm shoulder deep in the tank. Water has pooled in small puddles on the floor around my feet, there's trimmings from plants strewn in buckets next to me, drips of water run down the side of the tank, the water is slightly cloudy from moving stuff around, and it's quite clear that the hardscape is NOT in a permanent position when my wife asks:

"Are you messing around in that tank *again?*!"

How the heck do you answer that question!?


----------



## dennis

Sorry dear (with most mornful and pathetic look on face) I am almost done though. I realize I have neglected you today but honestly, if I can create something even 1/10th as beautiful as you I'll win every contest this year. (smile sweetly and give her _that_ look)

Or option two:
Again, start with a sincere apology (they can tell if it is not heartfelt and true), promise to be done very soon then ask her opinion as "your eye is much better at this sort of thing than mine"

Good luck!


----------



## random_alias

Just tonight, my parents had friends over. I was in the study pruning and water changing my 2 nanos. A lady walks in and watches me. Then she asks, "What's on the bottom there?" 

I started trying to remember how to pronounce the full name of HC without sounding arrogant, when she adds, "Is that dirt?"

So, of all the stuff, rimless tank, custom painted Galaxy Lights, the stone, wood, plants, HC tied to wood, rotala mini, etc...I'm explaining what is apparently my tanks focal point of interest....Aquasoil.

Are we making a mistake by covering our pretty Aquasoil with plants?


----------



## Chris S

After doing a large water change and stirring up the substrate a bit, g/f asks

"I thought you just cleaned it, Why does it look dirty?" 

And she asks this week after week. For years.


----------



## Bert H

> Sorry dear (with most mornful and pathetic look on face) I am almost done though. I realize I have neglected you today but honestly, if I can create something even 1/10th as beautiful as you I'll win every contest this year. (smile sweetly and give her that look)


 Thanks Dennis, I got to try this one sometime.


----------



## Pseud

Mine would NEVER buy Dennis' suggestion...

...I have used the 'I need your opinion because you have a great artistic eye' line though!


----------



## dennis

And did it work?


----------



## ramsvella

"you have to have lot of free time for a tank like that!!!"


----------



## Pseud

dennis said:


> And did it work?


Oh yeah, it worked.

Kinda backed myself into a corner though because then I didn't like her suggestion. It looked wrong. lol


----------



## T-Bone

Have you ever thought about keeping a trout/bass/or (other ridiculous suggestion) in that tank? maybe if I had a public aquarium.

The shrimp question is always asked. I've always hated it. Even if I was to keep food quality shrimp. Why would I go through all the work in raising them just to eat them? Why wouldn't I go to the store and buy them and save myself all the trouble and money? What a stupid question. These are same the people who think all the work we do to the aquariums is a waste of time. 

This one doesnt bug me(actually a compliment)-but still strikes me as funny; Is that a saltwater tank? No it's a fresh water tank. But the fish are so colorfull, I wouldnt of guessed. 

With all the ignorent people it's a wonder how we have the technology that we do today.


----------



## raven_wilde

Comments I get from parents most often both from back in the day when I lived with them and now when they visit:

"You sure spend a lot of time on your tanks..."
"Is she working on her tanks _again_?" (mother asks father)
"It's so much work, how can you enjoy it?"

(These are all from my mother actually, my dad is very patient and puts up with all our hobbies, both my mother's (dollhouses) and mine (planted tanks).
But with the parents I don't mind the comments, after 10+ years of fishkeeping we've developed an understanding.

But the comment that rankles me the most, from both non-hobbyists and hobbyists alike, is the one that goes something like this:

"Man, you should get one of those big sucker-fish that will eat all the poo for you."

"Those big plecos are great, they eat all the garbage and crap, you'll never have to change the water."

"We'll put that pleco in that tank, there are a lot of fish in there so he'll have plenty of waste to eat."

(This last comment was from a guy who has 12+ tanks of fancy goldfish and silver dollars set up at the cafe he owns, presumably he's been doing this for years, sigh...)

Whenever I hear anything along these lines I want to tear my hair out and scream...

I mean come on people! What kind of fish in it's right mind is actually going to consume feces! Think about it!!!


----------



## Pseud

Why would anybody think that Plecos _eat_ feces. They're mean, lean, poo making machines themself!


----------



## raven_wilde

I know, and its not like this is one person... I've heard this sooo many times from sooo many different people its bordering on ridiculous... somewhere this misconception got started and only the truly special people out there have held onto it.:frusty:


----------



## Jane in Upton

So Bert - have you tried out Dennis' "line" yet? LOL at that one!!!

And when mentioning future plans for setting up another aquarium to my boyfriend: he looks like he's thinking really hard for a long moment, then earnestly asks "But whats wrong with the ones you already have?"

I get a similar response to mention of new plants - "but what happened to the old ones, I thought you said they were growing really well?"

And on doing trades: "You're mailing cuttings to Pennsylvania? Don't they have plants there?"

These aren't so much annoying, as innocently misguided, *wink*. 

Years ago, though, I was in an apartment w/ two housemates. We volunteered our mostly-empty dining room for a weekly yoga class in which two of us were enrolled. It was no problem to move the table and chairs out of the way and into the living room. However, my 10 gallon planted tank was there too, on a microwave cart. Each week, the yoga instructor insisted I unplug everything and roll it "out of the way" so that the room could be "without clutter". He was absolutely clueless as to why I got so upset when the entire thing sloshed around, despite how slowly and carefully I tried to roll it. It only occured to me years later that if he was so out of touch with how upsetting this was to have to move my tank each week, he probably wasn't all that good a yoga instructor, either. 

So my all-time, MOST annoying comment I've ever heard was from that yoga instructor urging me to hurry up and get the tank out of the room: "Its just a fish tank". Grrrr.... that still frosts me!

-Jane


----------



## Roy Deki

A buddy of mine always refers to my tanks as "fish bowls"


----------



## Cavan Allen

I don't like hearing the plants referred to as "seaweed".


----------



## T-Bone

Aren't fish tanks good for fung shway? (please exuse my spelling) Or inner peace? what kind of yoga instructor was that? Obviously he want a good one.


----------



## Gumby

Mostly stuff my girlfriend says:

"You spend too much time reading about those stupid plants."

"You spend too much money on that damn tank."

"You spend too much time on that tank."


My mom: "If you spent half as much time working a real job as you do on that tank, you'd be rich"

"If you spent half as much time on school work as you do on that tank, you'd get straight A's" 

"So when are you going to start selling those plants from that tank so you can make some money?"

And from everyony that knows me: "That tank looks awesome, but you know way too much about it, you're a fish nerd."


----------



## Gumby

HeyPK said:


> Overheard in various pet stores:
> 
> "Gimmie some seaweed."


Oh man. If we're going to get into things we've heard a pet stores... I have a list. I worked in fish stores from when I was 14 till I was 21.

Things I hate the most:

"Ya'll got any suckerfish?"

"Do yall got them drops that kills algaes?"

"Sir, Sir! I think this fish is dead" .... (It's a pleco, they don't move much)

"Look at all the ocean plants".... while looking at corals (they're animals, damnit)

"LOOK MOMMY IT'S NEMO!!!!" (counted that 53 times in one day before giving up)

"LOOK MOMMY IT'S DORI!!!"

"Do you have any nemo fish?"

"How much is that fish? (when there is a picture of the fish on the tank with the price)

"I need an Oscar for my 10 gallon [or less] tank"

"Will african cichilids/oscars work with neons?"

"I wanna do saltwater becuase freshwater fish have no color but it's hard and too expensive"

"Mister you got a couple dead fish here" (in the feeder tank, ffs)

"Hey look it's an Octopus!!!" (when it's really a starfish)

"I put 12 fish in my brand new Eclipse 6, why did they die? The guy at petsmart said I could."

"I'm gonna put 2 bettas in a bowl, is that alright?"

"Can I put 6 goldfish in a bowl?" "Why not"

....... The list goes on and on, I'll add more later


----------



## Bert H

> So Bert - have you tried out Dennis' "line" yet?


 Jane, I did. Her response was 'you're so full of ****'


----------



## standoyo

great thread!
can relate to most of them.

my favourite is from-dog owner- 'why keep fish? you can't touch them!'

i promptly put my hand in tank and pet my discus! other friend lifted hand to do same but discus skirted off to back of tank!


----------



## ranmasatome

Bert H said:


> Jane, I did. Her response was 'you're so full of ****'


Man.. i get that all the time..hahaha


----------



## Gonzofish

*aargh!*

GF- Why are you growing algae?

Mom- You guys are fish tank poor. (wtf?)

Friend- Can I have some of that moonshine when you're done? (points to diy co2 bottle)


----------



## Magoo

"It's just a fish tank"


----------



## T-Bone

Gonzofish said:


> Friend- Can I have some of that moonshine when you're done? (points to diy co2 bottle)


LOL thats a good one. Although you should say yes and let them take a big swig, of your yummy bread yeast and expended sugar. MMMMmmMMmmmmm :-& :icon_oak:


----------



## jeff63851

Hmmmmm...what I hate the most:

1) Wow! It looks like an cool salt water tank! *points to aquascaping rock with small algae* What type of corals are those?

2) How long do your fish last?

3) Did you find the plants from that ditch across the street?

4) *points to staghorn algae* That's a cool plant!

5) (from my 16 year old friend) Can I give the fish beer?


----------



## raven_wilde

jeff63851 said:


> 2) How long do your fish last?


LOL, I had a similar one to this from a co-worker who'd kept fish in the past... unsuccessfully, surprise, surprise.

"You must spend a lot of money buying fish for all these tanks all the time."

No because I take care of my fish! Rarely do I purchase any new ones! Man, I'd really hate to see what kind of state he kept fish in... I'd probably cry.


----------



## jeff63851

lol I bet my friend could relate. That comment was from a friend (same age)...I think he kept three goldfishes in a 1/2 gallon aquarium and he fed them some flakes once a week. It was a good thing he stopped buying fishes.


----------



## oceanaqua

"you spent how much on your gravel !??!??!"
"why so many lights?"
"isn't co2 flameable?"
"your tank need an airpump"
"plants can live underwater?"
.............


----------



## standoyo

pointing to the co2 tank... 

'wow, is that the oxygen for the plants? very hi tek hor!'


----------



## jrvs23

Great thread! I read every page and LOL several times. The thing that annoys me the most is when people hear how much a piece of equip costs and the say "thats crazy". Aren't all hobbies "crazy". Who cares if you enjoy it.


----------



## raven_wilde

jrvs23 said:


> The thing that annoys me the most is when people hear how much a piece of equip costs and the say "thats crazy". Aren't all hobbies "crazy". Who cares if you enjoy it.


Yeah no kidding, I know for a fact that my mother, whose hobby is buidling and collecting dollhouses and all the crap that goes inside, can go to a miniature store or show and walk out with a tiny little bag, the contents of which can easily be a couple hundred dollars... and who the hell knows how much the custom chrome fishtail exhaust pipes on my dad's harley-davidson cost! They certainly do not feel these purchases are crazy, and perhaps this is one of the big reasons they do not judge when they visit their daughter and see the time, effort, and $$$ she's put into her obsession!


----------



## Jane in Upton

LOL....... Bert, I commend you for actually having the guts to try Dennis' line! Hee, hee, hee!

And Raven - I now have these GREAT mental images of your parents - your mom fussing over the tiniest details of the dollhouses, like setting up a scene for "Country Living Magazine", but in miniature, while you dad is out detailing his hog........ too funny! That's actually really great - they can appreciate the importance and satisfaction that comes from engaging wholeheartedly in your hobby of choice!

This thread is such a great read!
-Jane


----------



## BryceM

"Ooooooh, look at all the guppies!" when in fact, they're looking at a school of congos, an angelfish, and rummynose tetras.

Even better - "Oooooooh, look at the goldfish!". Same tank. It makes me want to comment on their new $40,000 "horseless carriage" in the driveway.


----------



## Norbert Sabat

"Where is all equipment? " (contest photo)
"Why you don't remove equipment before photo?" (photo with equipment)
"You should put some high plant like echinodorus to cover that equipment" (iwagumi layout with low plants)
"Why you want to spend so much money for all this stuff? You can do it yourself..."


----------



## mrbelvedere138

Here's one that happened today. I was talking to my buddy who does African cichlids (sigh). He had mentioned in the past that if I had gotten any anubias to let him know. My shipment of petite nana arrived today (thanks a million Pedro!!!). I got a ton of extra because Milalic is just cool like that. I figure I'll be generous and give him a rhizome or two. 

Nathan: "Those are really small"

Me: "Plants have that curious habit of growing"

Nathan: "No, I don't like them, they are too small"

Me: "They are free, indestructible, and perfect for African tanks"

Nathan: "Just let me know when you get cool plants"




Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..................


----------



## Dewmazz

LOL! Nemo...
I've heard that a dozen times...
Some recent ones are:
"You use CO2 for the _aquarium_?"
"You spent _how_ much on that (insert equipment here)!?"
"That tank is really nice" (pointing to the obviously neglected pet store display)
"That tank is really nice" (looking at my newly set-up tank, driftwood covered in undeveloped plants and twine)(could be interpreted as a compliment too, I guess)
Friend: "Don't spend cash on your aquarium (darnit)! Buy more videogames"
Mom: "Don't spend cash on your aquarium, you need to save up for a car"
Oh, and my dad refers to my diy yeast as "Bio-Juice"


----------



## Amiga276

Here is a good one I heard when I was at Petco, 
Petco Employee: Have often/ how much do you change your water?
Me: About 10-20% a week
Petco employee: WOW! That’s too much.

Me Now: I should have slapped that guy!

By the way I firmly believe that you could walk into that store kicking a dog and they would hire you to work their
.


----------



## Jimbo205

From the spouse - "How much money have you spent on those tanks?" accusingly. And of course she REALLY does NOT want to hear the truth or details (not that much). And I DID get my HUGE plant FOR FREE from a friend on APC. (Thank you Rohape.)


----------



## joephys

An employee at a Petsmart once told me, "Its okay to keep FW fish in a SW tank." Don't know what brought that up.

An employee at Petco, "I have been keeping fish for 20 years, so you have to do it my way."

Some one once told me that they told their wife that before their tanks, they were addicted to "adult entertainment." Now his wife lets him get what ever aquarium stuff he wants.


----------



## Shae

*Day care parents*

My wife runs a home day care and is actually pretty supportive of my "habit". Most of the time she hears good comments from the parents. One parent however walked up to my 30g tank, which was completely full and has an open top, proceeded to rock it back and forth and ask if was safe and if it would tip over. The tank is in the living room were nobody can play with it without being seen. My poor fish were all hiding in the plants and behind the drift wood when she was done.


----------



## joephys

Shae said:


> My wife runs a home day care and is actually pretty supportive of my "habit". Most of the time she hears good comments from the parents. One parent however walked up to my 30g tank, which was completely full and has an open top, proceeded to rock it back and forth and ask if was safe and if it would tip over. The tank is in the living room were nobody can play with it without being seen. My poor fish were all hiding in the plants and behind the drift wood when she was done.


I don't even want to mention what I would have done....


----------



## Jimbo205

Does anyone here know anything about HomeOwner's Insurance? 
I have AMICA which is rated the 2nd Best in the Nation by Consumer's Reports; but I don't think I have ever told them that I have aquariums in the house. Honestly, I have never had an idiot enter my home and do such a thing! 

How did you or your wife choose to educate this parent? 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dennis

The problem with stupid peole is that they breed stupid children. Even worse, parental instincts kick in and they try to protect the small, stupid ones.....blows Darwin's theory right out of the water.


----------



## Jimbo205

If the same level of intelligence and education that is needed for this hobby were to be applied to making babies 
(human ones not fish or shrimp or baby plants);
well, ..........
that would make for a pretty lonely world!

The alternative would be to explain to the parent and to the children in the daycare how amazing God's world is - 
and how complex it is
and how hard it is to duplicate in an aquarium
and the names ( Latin and comman American English versions )
of both the plants and the fishies
and why they should study biology or chemistry.......

and how fun the hobby is
and how to set up their very own aquarium at their house
and how to do it with plants 

so that some helpless little fishy does not have to kick the bucket if they screw up....

and how everything they throw out or do not recycle can end up in the water and therefore hurt and not help
and what they can do.......

Opportunities abound.

I always have fun when my wife asks what I am doing....
And I answer....
And she gets that look on her face which says.....(why did I ask that question and what do I do if one of my friends or the kids or someone from their school ever asks!....)

You never know when that 'stupid' parent ends up helping fix your car on the side of the road; after you help them out with their computer or their..... fishies. 

Who knows they might know or be related to your (future) best buddy in the whole wide world!

And that kid might end up working at the nursing home that you and I end up in, and remember how nice we were to them and their parent when they were little.... and return the kindness when we need it most.

Okay, a little much. (smile)


----------



## dennis

I did not mean stupid in regards to intelligence, nor to the ability to fix a car versus preform brain surgery. I don't judge based on occupation, or even IQ (what ever that stands for really).

I meant stupid as in, wonder if the power is on to that bare wire..zzzzzzzzap. Well ok then

I can understand a parents concern regarding the safety of the daycare location, but I would never see if I could push their TV over to make sure their house is safe. There are a thousand everyday, little things that can hurt or kill.


----------



## joephys

I have to agree with dennis, what would make someone come over and shake a glass box full of water with no lid?

The problem with darwins theory is that it doesn't take into account emotions. People want to protect those that are less able to protect them selves. What really gets me is that those who do things like that have their behavior justified with, "oh, sorry, didn't know."


----------



## cwlodarczyk

dennis said:


> The problem with stupid peole is that they breed stupid children. Even worse, parental instincts kick in and they try to protect the small, stupid ones.....blows Darwin's theory right out of the water.


LOL - I just might have to quote that as a sig!


----------



## AlexTal

Amiga276 said:


> Here is a good one I heard when I was at Petco,
> Petco Employee: Have often/ how much do you change your water?
> Me: About 10-20% a week
> Petco employee: WOW! That's too much.
> .


I don't know how much people know about reptiles here, but someone there told me that the reason my bearded dragon needed her special UV bulbs is so she can bask in the sun and not get sunburned. I kinda stared at her and after a minute said "I thought it was so she could properly metabolize her calcium?"

This thread is great. At least now I know what to expect people to say. I already get the "You paid _how much_ for _that_?"

People spend money on hobbies. I always chuckle when I hear Bobby on the Sopranos talking about his model train hobby, but then I realize that's probably what I sound like when I talk about my fish tanks.


----------



## Happy Camper

AlexTal said:


> I don't know how much people know about reptiles here, but someone there told me that the reason my bearded dragon needed her special UV bulbs is so she can bask in the sun and not get sunburned. I kinda stared at her and after a minute said "I thought it was so she could properly metabolize her calcium?"


Thats just too funny 
You owe me some monitor cleaner.


----------



## mrbelvedere138

cwlodarczyk said:


> LOL - I just might have to quote that as a sig!


I am putting that as my sig!


----------



## standoyo

Annoying?:twitch: I think it's entertaining! [smilie=l: 

Regards

Stan


----------



## Zapins

What really gets me is the feeling of horror and guilt at selling a perfectly helpless and healthy fish to some fool who i took 45 minutes (i mean every minute of that time) explaining how to replace a HOB filter. Worst part of working at a pet shop...

Also I hate petco people with a passion. The vast majority say the stupidest things on earth, they don't even make sense at all. They are the worst thing that ever happened to this hobby IMO and noobies could probably learn more from a cinderblock head massage, followed by a fat blanch and a morphine drip.

Come to think of it these people should probably all be sent to an island without technology for a decade to make them learn to be real humans again, but unfortunately, the world would probably collapse without them, so they just have to stay in their crappy jobs and maintain the real world, sortof like those batteries on the Matrix.


----------



## Burks

"It's just a stupid fish"

"All they do is swim around, you can't play with them" - Little do they know...

"Why waste time on them? They'll just die."

"You paid HOW MUCH for one fish?"

"Your fish stink."

"You spend too much time on your tank."

Most of those are from the non-fish loving girlfriend. 

Zapins my Petco must be special. I asked the lady at the fish area of the store if they had any Anacharis. She knew exactly what I was talking about and even offered me advice. Pretty cool chick really. Asked her a few more questions about some of the filters and fish. Amazingly, she was able to provide helpful and accurate information!


----------



## Skelley

this guy i work with thinks he know more than anyone about anything. rhe other day i was saying i want an oscar but cannot put one in my 15g tank. and he was trying to tell me of all people that of course i can "fish will only grow as big as the tank they live in. he would be fine". i guess i am being stupid, but i have spent A LOT of time research and reading about aquatics, and to have this kid act like he was schooling me in fish (especially ploping and oscar in a 15gallon tank)...i just wanted to smack him, lol.


----------



## Zapins

Skelley said:


> "fish will only grow as big as the tank they live in. he would be fine"


I hate when i hear that phrase. Sure its true but it is in no way healthy for the fish. It is akin to raising a puppy in a box for its entire life. Think it will be healthy??


----------



## BryceM

I'm not even sure it's true. It might have some influence on growth, but many fish will keep right on growing until there isn't enough room to turn around.


----------



## RoseHawke

I suspect the reason that they "only get as big as the tank they are in" is 'cause they _die_ before they can get any bigger!


----------



## joephys

RoseHawke said:


> I suspect the reason that they "only get as big as the tank they are in" is 'cause they _die_ before they can get any bigger!


thats why most people think that golf fish have short lifespans, and are shocked to learn that they can live 20 years.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Zapins said:


> I hate when i hear that phrase. Sure its true but it is in no way healthy for the fish. It is akin to raising a puppy in a box for its entire life. Think it will be healthy??


A fish won't grow as big in a small tank as it might otherwise, but it *will* outgrow the tank. I saw a tiger shovelnose at a local store that had the end of its snout pushed up. Apparently, the poor thing literally pushed against the end of the tank it was wedged into as it grew.


----------



## joephys

Its kind of like the foot binding that used to be common practice in China.


----------



## abnormalsanon

Zapins said:


> What really gets me is the feeling of horror and guilt at selling a perfectly helpless and healthy fish to some fool who i took 45 minutes (i mean every minute of that time) explaining how to replace a HOB filter. Worst part of working at a pet shop...


To me, working in the fish department at Petsmart or Petco would be tougher than working at an animal shelter. At least at a shelter, you can screen the people you're adopting animals to!


----------



## Chris S

"rotalas?...They always grow good..."
"If you ever have any trimmings that u don't need I'll take some so you don't have to throw them away!" (and so i don't have to buy anything) :fish: 

So I gave a tun of trimmings to this person after a pruning. They are all slowly dying.


----------



## Dewmazz

My dad doesn't understand the process of CO2 injection. My mom at least will take the time to listen to me to try and understand because she wants to be involved with my hobbies. So,

"I think your massive algae problem is caused by _too_ much CO2. I mean, the other tank doesn't have any CO2 and it doesn't have algae problems, so deductive reasoning would tell you that just not so much CO2 would help."

and

"I raised angelfish for ___ years when I was growing up, I think I know what I'm talking about."


----------



## Script404

Most of my friends when they come round usually end up complimenting the tank, even though its not aquascaped or even well planted, so far one has ended up buying a tank, and another one sat a tank for me for 5 months about three years back and still has it, haven't the heart to take it back. 
Have to hide the cost of some things from the missus though.

Except for one friend.
'Doesnt the sound of running water annoy you?'

'Isnt that filter noisy' An Eheim running perfectly, you have to put your ear virtually next to it to hear it, coming from someone who'se room with 2-3 noisy pcs running in it I can't see how he notices.

*Edit I won't even comment on some of the things you hear in petstore. Bought my current tank 2ft cube, from someone who had been sold a load of plants for it, all unsuitable, then sold by the same shop 6 tinfoil barbs to accompany go with it.


----------



## DataGuru

One of my coworkers decided to get a betta. She bought a tall vase that was wide at the bottom and narrow on the top. Was fixing to "dechlorinate" the water with bettafix when I came in. I fixed him up a little natural planted tank and told her she should pick up a heater for it since our office varies in temperature a lot. She never did cuz she though it would look ugly. More worried about esthetics than the health of the fish. Very annoying.


----------



## Boz

This is such a hysterical thread!

From hobbyists: "You know your cichlids are going to eat all those plants." or, my least favorite that is still popular: "You know you're supposed to really overstock with cichlids so they don't fight." 

From non-hobbyists: "Oooh, you should put some pirhana in there!" or "I like the size of a ten gallon. How many goldfish can I keep in there?" "Oh, fish are great! They're so much less work than any other pet."


----------



## Skelley

Boz said:


> "Oh, fish are great! They're so much less work than any other pet."


Awww...My side hurts from laughing so hard...!


----------



## kelliope

I always get the "Why do you change the water so much?" or "I have a (friend, aunt, cousin) who keeps 2 goldfish in a bowl and they are fine".

The worst is one friend of my husband's who actually has tanks and tells me I am changing the water way too much (I change 20-30% once a week). He informs me he changes his water and cleans his filter once a year!!!!!! Well, gee, maybe that is why he goes through so many fish!

Oh, and then he tells me I should forget the oto cats and get a pleco for my 30 gallon cube tank because he will eat all the waste!

And I get lots of people telling me I am doing this fish thing all wrong - after all when THEY raised fish some 15-20 years ago... 

Geez!!!!!


----------



## Krtismo

My mom when looking at a 10g tank of 35 identical 3 day old cichlid fry:

"So......did you name them all yet"


----------



## cwlodarczyk

Krtismo said:


> My mom when looking at a 10g tank of 35 identical 3 day old cichlid fry:
> 
> "So......did you name them all yet"


Reply:
"Well, yes I did! I call them 1, 2, 3, 4......"


----------



## mousky

From my husband:

"Why do you throw away those plant clippings, its such a waste" 

(referring to the bag of old crypt, aponogeton, ech. and algae encrusted anubias leaves)

"Do you really need to buy that plant"

(referring to the unbelievably rare crypt. cordata Gritffith 'Pink-veined' I found for $50 in lfs!!!)
BTW I have my own business propagating aquatic plants, specialising in rare plants! 

They just dont understand


----------



## RoseHawke

Krtismo said:


> My mom when looking at a 10g tank of 35 identical 3 day old cichlid fry:
> 
> "So......did you name them all yet"


Tell her "Yes. They are all named Fred." [smilie=u:


----------



## Moo

"my fish looks sick, I tried feeding him more, but I don't know whats wrong. He looks really really fat and keeps going to the top for air."

AHH!
oh man. We have a name for most of the people around here who go to our local jacks and ask totally duh-duh-duh (carlos mencia) questions. Or people in general who detract from the overall quality of the town and everyday life.
They're called "Springfield White Trash."
I know It's mean, but wow...


----------



## Ajax

The craziest I ever heard was a guy claiming that my twice weekly water changes were going to kill my discus. Reason: fish need ammonia to absorb oxygen through their gills. Must have fell asleep in biology class that day.

I've heard most of them at least once:
"where are all the fish?"
"what are their names?" (schools of tetras)
"you spent how much on that?"

Most recently at a LFS that carries Seachem products, and sells plants
Me: Do you carry the Seachem Phosphorus & Nitrogen?
LFS: We have this product here (nitrasorb)
Me: No, I want to add nitrogen & phosphorus to my tank, not remove it.
LFS: Do you have fish in there?
Me: Yes
LFS: Adding that will kill all the fish.
Me: It's a planted tank, and the plants require fertilizer just like garden plants.
LFS: Oh, then all you need is this (Flourish)
Me: Well that doesn't contain enough macros for me to get my levels up where I need them. It's a high light tank, and requires more than just a little fertilizer. 
LFS: What's macros?
Me: Like nitrogen, phosphorus & potassium. Can you just see how long it will take to get some in?
LFS: Oh, we can't sell you that in good conscience knowing that it will kill your fish.
Me: About face....15 paces out the door. :lol:


----------



## RoseHawke

Ajax, what you do is you start quoting all the specs of your tank, you know the mantra "High light 200+ watts compact fluorescent lighting with pressurized CO2 injected CO2 for a level of 30 ppm with eco-complete substrate. . . " etc., etc., etc  . When their eyes start to glaze over they'll do anything you say .


----------



## Ajax

LOL...they asked me to bring in a picture of my tank when I was in there before. I will definitely bring it in now, and show them how I have my dead fish strung up by wires to make them look like they're swimming in & out of beautiful plants. :lol:


----------



## Telperion

I just started this hobby and already I have heard a lot of the stuff I just read through - I was CTFU! Here are some I have also heard:

"What do you mean you're not going out tonight because you are saving up for a friggin plant?"

'Why don't you buy piranha?" (cuz that would be sooo much fun while I'm rearranging a plant...)

"Your plants are gonna strangle your fish"

"Why don't you do saltwater?"

My favorite was trying to see if an LFS happened to have lights I could use for my new 55 gallon and being told that aquarium lights are not made at the wattage I requested. The blank stares that I received when I said I was creating a planted tank not a fish tank was priceless. One guy was like "you mean you are going to put a plant in with your fish?" And I said, "no, I mean I may put some fish in with my plants." They must have exchanged "she is just crazy" looks as I about-faced and walked out the store laughing hysterically.


----------



## SkinniMini

Sorry if someone has talked about this already(lots of pages)but lately I have been noticing..
"The Blank Look"
You know, when you go into a hardware store looking for that certain kind of fitting for a DIY co2 generator & they give you the look & ask "Have you looked in the petstore?" They can't even comprehend what I tell them after that, why I can't get this in a petstore. 
The guys at the hobby store-the guys that like to fly those little RC planes everywhere(lol)just staring as I was awkwardly trying to explain that I can't find this stuff at a petstore, it's for .....and it's meant to do....for plants because....yes, live plants.


----------



## corvus

A conversation that took place 4-5 years ago:

My wife: "You spend so much time and money messing around with those tanks & pond..."

Me: "Well, would you rather I go out to the bar 5 nights a week like both your brothers-in-law, spend even more money there, and come home drunk all the time?" 
Her (after thinking for a minute): "I love you honey, you _do_ have a good hobby!"

She has hardly complained at all since!

One where I lost:
I went to the LFS with my nephew, he was 5 at the time. For 2 years after, I had the bubbling pirate skeleton in one of my tanks!


----------



## Petfairy

Ok this is great.
What I hate is when I talk to my husband, and he stops me in the middle of my explaination about the fish and plants I will be using to set up my new planted tank,.... explaining the process and how long it will take to get the plants, then wanting a week to position and then another week after its placed before i get fish in it. ..... "so... its going to look good right... i mean.. its not going to be boring is it... are you going to have a color besides green? Will it make noise, you know i dont like the noise right? Is it going to make a mess all over the place? your going to keep it clean right?"

He seems so concerned.. and then when I get really excited because of a fish that i found... he says
Ok, thats enough... its a disposable pet.. who cares about a stupid fish."

Thats what i get.

then.. i go to the pet store the other day and i found a sticker that said "Bolivian Rams"... but when i look into the tank... they are the German Rams. So I told the lady there.. and she said.. oh.. i dont know. I was asking about plants and i get.... we dont carry those plants. we just get these that are here... I looked... and they are all half dead. Then i saw these ADF floating because their bellies were so huge!! Its sick.

I also keep two yellow bellied slider turtles. and once i went to the store looking for a larger tank for them. and the lady there told me 
"Why dont you put them in a 40 gallon breeder? and smiled"
OMG!!! these will be 5-8 inches long for males, and 8-10 inches long possibly 12 for females. come on... they need either a 55 long for one male or a 125 gallon for both of them AT LEAST!!! when full grown. That made me mad. 

I think the worst is when i bought the turtles two years ago. they were so cute and only the size of a quarter. No one ever told me... 

Another thing i hate is that I have a common pleco in my 30 long right now... and he is outgrowing it. No one ever told me when i bought him, that he would get to be over a foot long. so now im trying to find someone to take him, he is a spoiled pleco... so he has some requirements ... but my husband asked me.. "why do you want to get rid of him so bad?"
ME- i dont, but he will not be happy in my tank.
Hubby- but they grow to the size of the tank... and i had one in the same tank before we met that was 18 inches long.. and he was happy..
ME- ok, no he wasnt.. and im not putting my fish through that
hubby- honey... its just a fish...
ME- whatever

then on another occation... he added chlorinated water to my tank. and then wondered why i was mad a bout it.

I'm sorry... ill stop now 

Nice to meet you all again, 
Janell


----------



## Morbida

I hate the comments about eating the various animals when clearly they are a pet. Do I go around threatening to eat your dog or cat? I also dont like the whole, plants are hard. No, only if you want the big fancy tanks and the harder to grow varieties or the rare plants. Then of course there is the whole , you are gunna kill your fish. Funny I have had this fish for years , what happened to the one you bought last month?


----------



## Telperion

Yeah I have a friend who always mentions eating my comets. she doesn't get why that irritates me to no end. maybe if i start talking about eating her cat....:frusty: :icon_oak:


----------



## BryceM

Telperion said:


> Yeah I have a friend who always mentions eating my comets. she doesn't get why that irritates me to no end. maybe if i start talking about eating her cat....:frusty: :icon_oak:


Try this, it's of my favorites......

"I love cats, but I can never eat a whole one."


----------



## RoseHawke

Hmmm. Strange, it doesn't bother me. Perhaps because I've threatened them myself. Said of a particularly aggressive individual; "If you don't straighten up, you're gonna be sushi!"


----------



## Zapins

I get that about shrimps a lot. Always the same thing...

"Are those shrimp for eating??"

Yea of course they are, because I specifically went through all the trouble and expense of setting up a 10g with plants, and expensive lighting/substrates to raise 17 cherry shrimps - specifically - so I could eat them when they "grow bigger."

As a side note I do actually tell my sister and her cats that I will eat them. Sooo I guess its all fair in the end


----------



## bathysphere

fun article

_Caridina species are all edible, and especially C. japonica is exported._


----------

